# Why did you buy a diesel?



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Just wanted to share this thought with the group. I've always been a diesel engine fan, just couldn't find any acceptably available options here in USA until 2009/2010.

Loving the 335D, other than the minor emission glitches, but so far so good with almost 30mpg over 70k miles of mostly commuter driving. And not giving up any power or speed.

Just returned from spring break trip from Miami to Panama City, almost some 600 miles each way. In my MB GL350 BlueTec I got 25mpg going up and 23.5mpg coming back. This is almost all hwy miles running around 75mph. The tank holds some 26+ gallons so I can make it all the way one way on a tank, which is really amazing for a vehicle of this size.

That is why I bought a diesel.:thumbup:


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

I originally bought a diesel in November of 1985 because I was thinking about changing jobs that would have had a much longer commute. I didn't change jobs, but I bought an '86 Jetta diesel anyway and kept it for 20 years and just shy of 300k miles.

When I retired in 2012, I was returning back from Asia after six years and needed to buy a car. I agonized over practicality (Jetta Sportwagen) versus fun (Audi S4, 335is, WRX). I concluded I could have both. Of course this CBU thingy has me discouraged a bit, but that's life. So far the fun and practicality has been delivered in a big way with the 335d.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Back in 2009 I was looking to buy another SUV as a business vehicle. A friend of mine bought a 2010 X5d and that got me interested. Having a high torque, good MPG engine in a SUV made sense. With all the incentives back then (Eco credit, federal tax credit) and the fact that I could customize my X5 exactly the way I wanted, buying the X5d was a no brainer. Enjoyed it so much that in 2012 when it was time to purchase another SUV, decided to get another X5d after looking at the Touareg TDI and Porsche Cayenne diesel.


----------



## DieselBos (Jan 27, 2014)

I like to OP's question here, because it gets to the heart of why a diesel makes so much sense.

When I bought my first brand new car in 2009 I had done a ton of research, and I was trying to find the perfect blend of utility, driving enjoyment, and efficiency. The 2010 JSW TDI I ordered ended up being the perfect car -- 6-speed manual, high torque diesel, 40mpg, a nice big cargo area, and the clear attention to detail in the interior that German cars are known for. I don't think any car out there, for the money, can do so many things as well as that car.

When it came time to buy my new car, I wanted to add all-wheel drive and an automatic, and up the level of performance and refinement. Again, the only real option out there is the F31 328d -- just took delivery of it a few weeks ago, and it's the perfect upgrade to the JSW, along all the things I valued: more power, much more refined inside, much more enjoyable to drive, and even better mpg despite the drag of four driven wheels.

Diesels are just the perfect compromise for the efficiency-minded conscience that wants a true driver's car...


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Thought it would be a different type of engine to try in BMW


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Fuel efficiency and torque


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

I enjoy having loads of torque on hand, and it was time for something with better economy than my old HEMI V8 wagon. The 335d leased well (moreso with ED incentives) and I wanted to experience more of the Autobahn left lane. :thumbup:


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

+400 ft lbs of torque without breaking a sweat, that's why!


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

I drive 25,000+ miles per year, so gas mileage is very important to me. My previous vehicle, a totally super badass 96 Toyota tercel, averaged 39 mpg. When it was time to look for a new ride, I really wanted a larger 4-door car but didn't want to sacrifice too much on gas mileage. With that in mind and a $30k budget, my options were either a hybrid or diesel. Everything i've read and researched to date seems to show diesel's outperforming the EPA mpg ratings while hybrids typically fall short, especially on the highway. I already own a Powerstroke diesel and love it, so it was going to be hard to convince me hybrid over diesel. That brought it down to just 2 cars to choose from. A new VW Passat tdi or used 335d. Test driving them made that decision incredibly easy. A used 335d with 75k miles was still leaps and bounds above the Passat in terms of refinement, ride quality, quietness, and of course handling/power. Those Passat owners can keep their 10 extra mpg. My 335d puts a smile on my face every day that no Passat ever could.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Gas mileage and being green. I had a base model R56 mini cooper that would easily beat 40 on the highway. (I never understood why it only achieved a 37 rating.) I always told myself I will not buy anything that gets less mileage. That limits your choices quite a bit. The mini took premium so the cost of diesel didn't seem outrageous in comparison so I got interested in a JSW or Golf TDI. I was also looking at the BMW X1, although that would break my gas mileage requirement, but for the size, not by much. I test drove the JSW and Golf and preferred the JSW. On the test drive the DCT 6 speed automatic underwent a failure and I had to limp back to the dealer in first gear. My interest went more to the X1 at that point, when lo and behold I noticed the dealer had a 328d with a 2.0 and 180 hp, besting a VW by 40 hp. Took it for a test drive an voila, bought it that day. Beats the Cooper on mpgs and is a bunch more refined. 

I have to admit, I still miss the mini when it comes to handling. No car can beat that, even a 328, but it was a little noisy and jarring. Every now and then there are rumors of a TDI cooper coming to this shore, Europe has them. If they did that I'd be sold I think. That would easily have a rating in the low to mid 50s. They have a new 3 cylinder turbodiesel out.


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

I bought a Diesel because chicks dig oil burners!


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

ScottFM said:


> I bought a Diesel because chicks dig oil burners!


I've already got a "chick" (I call her a wife) so that's not a big draw for me. 

Low end torque, lower emissions than almost any gasser, and higher fuel efficiency than gassers and some hybrids. I wanted to make a green statement with a car that drives well and looks good. Most people don't know that BMW diesel sedans even exist. MAYBE they find out if they go a BMW dealership.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

stevehecht said:


> I've already got a "chick" (I call her a wife) so that's not a big draw for me.
> 
> Low end torque, lower emissions than almost any gasser, and higher fuel efficiency than gassers and some hybrids. I wanted to make a green statement with a car that drives well and looks good. Most people don't know that BMW diesel sedans even exist. MAYBE they find out if they go a BMW dealership.


Definitely yes to the green statement. I also would like to see more availability of options available to the Europeans here in the US. I'm hoping for a strong showing of the 328d and X3d so that more diesel options come across the pond. I'd like to see the Mini diesel and X1 diesel here as well. Hopefully if BMW is successful we'll see more diesel variants available form other manufacturers.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

"Chicks dig diesels" -- until they have to (A) Fill them up and get fuel on their hands (B) Get diesel fuel on their (very expensive) shoes -- you know the ones with the red soles (C) Smell the "aromatic" fuel inside the car. My "chick" hates the smell of diesel and I even got an ultimatum to sell a beautiful diesel trawler because the exhaust would come back into the cockpit with a following wind. On reflection -- probably should have kept the boat.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Was deciding betweem 335i and 335d in 2011 after having 2007 335i n54 bought back by bmw. Went with m57 over n55 engine because it had proven track record and because of my bad experience with n54. Unfortunately....didn't take into consideration the new def system came with the car causing carbon issues. Thankfully I have been spared after 62k miles but did have valve replaced once under warranty.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

The first car I ever drove was a diesel, it was my Dad's 78 Citroen CX 2500D which he would let me drive into the driveway on the path that led to our house back in France - way before I was of legal driving age. Then he got an 83 turbo diesel version of the same car which we only kept for a few months before moving to the US. That 78 stuck around cuz my uncle bought it and kept it until the late 90s when it finally rusted past the point where it would pass the safety inspection. Still ran though. Once in the US my Mom had a Peugeot 505 turbo diesel which was the car I learned to drive on, legally this time. I've rented a bunch of more modern diesels while traveling to Europe over the years and always liked how potent they felt given the engine displacement, as well as the fuel efficiency. 

What led me to the X5d was that experience plus my regular drive between San Francisco and Reno. I needed a large vehicle and never cared for how automatics drive going up into high elevation. The constant downshifting makes driving a gas SUV painful and expensive on gas. I drove an X5d climbing up a pass and was sold. I don't know if it's due to the torque or something else but it hardly ever downshifts going up the mountain. The only two automatic vehicles I've ever owned are a 2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee V8 and the X5. There is no comparison in how those two vehicles behave on the same drive nor how far they can go on a tank of fuel. Diesel power for an SUV doing many highway miles just fit my needs for that type of vehicle. A 328d x-drive would make even more sense but my partner doesn't like sedans, wagons even less. Too bad, but then again a well equipped X5 is no penalty box. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## nortynorty (Apr 15, 2011)

When it was time to get rid of my Acura TL with 140K miles, I commuted 33 miles each way...along much of the same route as Flyingman. I loved the car but when it came to getting something new I wanted something environmentally friendly. I looked at hybrids first, but could not find anything which met my needs. I had an old 2002tii which was my dream car for several years. The idea of getting back into a BMW and having significantly better mileage than a gas vehicle was appealing. After driving it I was sold...other than it was automatic transmission only. I subsequently moved to Philadelphia and my 335d with sport package is much more a FL car than a Philly car. As such my 2011 is on the market and I will be picking up a 328dx soon. Thanks for starting this thread FM...miss ya!


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

The combination of range, fuel efficiency and performance. 

I had a Honda Civic Hybrid that gave me fuel economy, but needed refueling at 400 miles or so. Now I go 520-ish under identical circumstances and this is a massive benefit for me because of the trips I take for work. Not having to stop for fuel while on an overnighter to one of my offices is a real benefit.

Did I say identical circumstances?

I lied. 

In the Honda I could barely get out of my own way. In the 335d, I love driving.  The Honda made me feel sad.

I had a rental Dodge Avenger the other day and it is STUNNING how much performance you sacrifice in the name of fuel efficiency in most cars.


----------

